# ترشيحات الاسبوع الاول



## روزي86 (3 مارس 2011)

++ السلام والنعمة علي الجميع++

كان خلال هذا الاسبوع مواضيع متنوعه في القسم الترفيهي

ومن خلال موضوع الترشيحات

تم ترشيح ثلاثة مواضيع

وهما

مجرد كاركاتير

للعضوه ماروسكا2
 
اوباما بعد القاء خطابه

للعضوه تاسوني كوينا

هتضحك من قبل ما تدخل 

للعضوه مريم12


في انتظار اختياراتكم للموضوع الفائز هذا الاسبوع

سلام ونعمة

​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 مارس 2011)

*اعملي استطلاع يا روزي*​


----------



## tasoni queena (3 مارس 2011)

صح يا روزاية

مفيش استطلاع

اعملى واحد


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 مارس 2011)

تمام يا روزى
تم التصويت ​


----------



## روزي86 (3 مارس 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *اعملي استطلاع يا روزي*​




تم يا روكا


----------



## روزي86 (3 مارس 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> صح يا روزاية
> 
> مفيش استطلاع
> 
> اعملى واحد




عملته اهو يا قمر


----------



## روزي86 (3 مارس 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> تمام يا روزى
> تم التصويت ​




ميرسي ليك يا كوكو


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 مارس 2011)

*تم الصوووووووووووووويت يالهوووووووووووووووووووووي*​


----------



## روزي86 (3 مارس 2011)

ههههههههههههه

ميرسي يا روكا يا قمر


----------



## روزي86 (3 مارس 2011)

يثبت مؤقتا لحين الاعلان عن الموضوع الفائز من خلال الترشيحات
​


----------



## انريكي (3 مارس 2011)

تم النصويت 

:99:


----------



## روزي86 (3 مارس 2011)

انريكي قال:


> تم النصويت
> 
> :99:




ميرسي يا انريكي

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## كوك (3 مارس 2011)

> _*اوباما بعد القاء خطابه*_​


 
_*روعه الخطاب ده اول مره اسمع لى خطاب *_​ 
_*ههههههه*_​ 
_*انا ارشح الخطاب*_​ 

_*شكرا ليكى يا روزى*_​


----------



## روزي86 (3 مارس 2011)

كوك قال:


> _*روعه الخطاب ده اول مره اسمع لى خطاب *_
> 
> _*ههههههه*_
> 
> ...




ميرسي ليك يا كوك

نورت الموضوع


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (3 مارس 2011)

تم التصويييييت

بس بصوت واطي عشان الفضايح


----------



## روزي86 (3 مارس 2011)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> تم التصويييييت
> 
> بس بصوت واطي عشان الفضايح




هههههههههه

تمام يا باشا

نورت​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (3 مارس 2011)

تم يا قمر​


----------



## روزي86 (3 مارس 2011)

ميرسي حبيبتي

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## +Sameh+ (3 مارس 2011)

_*تم التصويت يا روزى*_​


----------



## روزي86 (3 مارس 2011)

ميرسي يا هيرو

نورت


----------



## abokaf2020 (3 مارس 2011)

بصراحة المنافسة صعبه قوي 
بس اخترت


----------



## النهيسى (3 مارس 2011)

* تــم التصـــــويت*​


----------



## tamav maria (4 مارس 2011)

اوك يارزوزه
تم التصويت
انا صوت 
سمعتي صوتي
هههههههههههههههه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 مارس 2011)

تم التصويت


----------



## روزي86 (4 مارس 2011)

abokaf2020 قال:


> بصراحة المنافسة صعبه قوي
> بس اخترت




ميرسي ليكي يا قمر

وفعلا التلاته اجمل من بعض


----------



## روزي86 (4 مارس 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> * تــم التصـــــويت*​




نورت يا استاذي

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## روزي86 (4 مارس 2011)

netta قال:


> اوك يارزوزه
> تم التصويت
> انا صوت
> سمعتي صوتي
> هههههههههههههههه




ههههههههه سمعته يا حبي

نورتي


----------



## روزي86 (4 مارس 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> تم التصويت




ميرسي يا باشا

نورت


----------



## روزي86 (5 مارس 2011)

تم الانتهاء من ترشيحات الاسبوع الاول

وكانت النتيجة هي

المركز الاول

اوباما بعد القاء خطابه

 للعضوه تاسوني كوينا

والمركز الثاني
هتضحك من قبل ما تدخل 

 للعضوه مريم12


والمركز الثالث

مجرد كاركاتير

 للعضوه ماروسكا2


وبكه تكون تاسوني هي الفائزة بالمركز الاول من خلال ترشيحات الاعضاء

لموضوعها الجميل

الف مبروك يا قمر







وحظ موفق للجميع في ترشيحات الاسبوع القادم

وشكر خاص للمصمم كليمو

واشوفكم علي خير في الترشيحات القادمة

تحياتي للجميع​


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 مارس 2011)

الف مبروك تاسوووووونى ​


----------



## kalimooo (5 مارس 2011)

مبروووووووووووووك مميزة زي العادة


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 مارس 2011)

*مبروك*​


----------



## كوك (6 مارس 2011)

_*لولولولولولى *_

_*الف الف الف *_

_*مبرووووووووووك *_

_*يا تاسونى *_


​


----------



## tasoni queena (6 مارس 2011)

> وبكه تكون تاسوني هي الفائزة بالمركز الاول من خلال ترشيحات الاعضاء
> 
> لموضوعها الجميل
> 
> ...



هيييييييييييييه

شكرا روزى كتيييير

وشكر كليمو للتصميم الروعة​


----------



## tasoni queena (6 مارس 2011)

> الف مبروك تاسوووووونى ​


 
الله يبارك فيك كوكو

وعقبالك ​


----------



## tasoni queena (6 مارس 2011)

> مبروووووووووووووك مميزة زي العادة


 
الله يبارك فيك كليمو

شكرا لردك الرررائع


----------



## tasoni queena (6 مارس 2011)

> *مبروك*




الله يبارك فيكى يا قمر

وعقبالك​


----------



## tasoni queena (6 مارس 2011)

*



لولولولولولى 

الف الف الف 

مبرووووووووووك 

يا تاسونى 



أنقر للتوسيع...



لله يبارك فيك كوك

شكرا لردك الجميل​​​​*​


----------



## روزي86 (6 مارس 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> هيييييييييييييه
> 
> شكرا روزى كتيييير
> 
> ...





مبروك حبيبتي علي تميزك

ويارب دايما​


----------



## اكيلا__________ (6 مارس 2011)

شكرا على الموضوع رح اختار الموضوع رقم 2 اوباما بعد القاء خطابه


----------



## روزي86 (6 مارس 2011)

ميرسي ليكي يا قمر

وهو فعلا كسب معانا في الترشيحات

تابعي معانا بقي باقي المواضيع


----------



## magedrn (6 مارس 2011)

الف الف مبرووووووووووووووووك يا تاسونى
لولولولولولولولوولى مبرووووووووووووووووووووووك


----------



## روزي86 (6 مارس 2011)

ههههههههههه

عقبالك يا ماجد

ورينا بقي النشاط


----------

